# I hope this is allowed



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

this 9 year old girl has been missing for days. I hope it's okay to post this pic. The more people that know the better chance of her being found


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm scratching my head. Why is this an Amber alert? Is he a predator?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sure sounds like it if he didn't have permission to take her out of school and disappear.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

He's an uncle who doesn't have custody of her. He went to the school n picked her up. I don't understand how he hasn't been caught yet. He was at the store with her and no one recognized him


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so out of the loop right now about just about everything that I don't know more than what you put on here. I think I'll go look on the net after a little nap.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

havasu said:


> I'm scratching my head. Why is this an Amber alert? Is he a predator?


An Amber alert was passed as an immediate broadcast of a missing child. Usually across local tv and radio. I get a loud bleep on my cell phone.

Was Amber alert passed by a father who's girl disappeared and wasn't found or found dead at a house with a sex offender. They search his house and she was in the closet, then he buried her live in a hole. The house was literally in the neighborhood. She was sleeping in her bed at the time.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> An Amber alert was passed as an immediate broadcast of a missing child. Usually across local tv and radio. I get a loud bleep on my cell phone.
> 
> Was Amber alert passed by a father who's girl disappeared and wasn't found or found dead at a house with a sex offender. They search his house and she was in the closet, then he buried her live in a hole. The house was literally in the neighborhood. She was sleeping in her bed at the time.


That's brutal. As a parent I don't want to imagine that at all ever.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't imagine being in these parents shoes. But if it was me I don't think I could stay at home or go to church and hold a vigil. I would go to every place that she may have been spotted. Go door to door. Drive around looking for the vehicle. I think I would go crazy sitting at home waiting


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It is awful. At least we have Amber Alert now. It's much better asap when searching for a kid.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

She was originally taken about an hour away from me. Now the law enforcement are looking for her in 19 states. The TBI said they have reason to think that he's going to hurt her. I hope they find this girl soon.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

She has been found safe!! Suspect is in custody


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea uncle that used to have custody of her before her dad took her back.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> She has been found safe!! Suspect is in custody


I'm glad to read that! Thank you for posting the resolution.


----------

